# Google- Fennel herb improves digestion, blood pressure - Ocala



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Fennel herb improves digestion, blood pressure**Ocala*A: I believe that fennel can ease gas, stomach cramping, spasms, bloating and other *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) symptoms, although eliminating food *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

